# The last plants...



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

... my set up is really full of pots, I have not enough for new plants, so when I was in the ECS 2007 meeting I got only a close number of them. I had special interest of those C. pupurea strain, but I didn´t get any... However I got few interesting plant that is not in my mind, as zukalii, alba, ammanica...

Some pictures about the developing of the plants...

C. zukalii (thanks to Mr. Jacobsen)










C. ammanica (thanks to Kai, for this plant and others as griffithii and keei)










C. alba (thanks to Peter)


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Looking really good! Let us know the culture information and update with your experience as these plants grow.


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello Xema,

Seems like your annamica is recovering nicely. You need to thank Piet van Wijngaarden for it - not me.

Make sure to propagate it; I guess Jim will appreciate a runner!


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

All plants that are meant for Jim are to be checked by me personally first! If they're not upto standard, I'll replace them with my superior C. moehlmanni


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

I would like to announce I'm now in charge of shipping (receiving only) arrangements for the esteemed Mr. Ghori whose workload is decreased because of this great personal sacrifice I'm making. 

Ugly work but someones gotta do it.


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Man! I never knew I had so many eager friends! Where was everyone when I was up until o'dark thirty cleaning Crypts? :mrgreen:

Judging from the pics Ghazanfar's been posting lately, you might as well send my annamica to him. He'll have 18 of them all flowering in no time.

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Appreciate the vote of confidence. I'll have a nice little surprise posted here within the next few weeks. Exciting stuff. Enough hijacking Xema's thread!


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

My plants are your plants!! 
I have just sending a little box with some stuff to Mr. Gori, he will test them checking if the standard is good.

Maybe next time I would be sending ammanica -allways I can take some pontederiifolia as ammanica- for Jim 

Thanks for the comment


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Now your talking! I am the king of pontederiifolia as the folks in GWAPA are painfully aware. :mrgreen:

Cheers.
Jim


----------

